# Transporting/carrying CO2 cylinders?



## Armonious (Aug 16, 2010)

Question is somewhat straightforward. *I am wondering whether or not it is safe to transport my full 5lb CO2 cylinder in the horizontal position?* I have read that there can be danger in storing the tank in the horizontal position when it is connected to a regulator in a setup, as liquid CO2 may reach the regulator, causing havoc. However, I will be moving the cylinder by itself, so no regulator or other equipment will be connected to it. Is there any added danger in transporting the cylinder in the horizontal position. I already know about the other precautions such as making sure the car remains cool and whatnot. 

*Likewise, is it safe to carry the cylinder sideways in a box?* I'm just organizing things packing up for school, and storing the tank horizontally for the two hour car ride will be much easier than finding a place to store it vertically. 

I cannot think of any added danger to transporting or carrying the tank in the horizontal position, but I figured I would ask the question here to see if anyone can shed a bit of information on the topic.


----------



## majstor76 (Jun 11, 2010)

I dont see any danger in carrying tank horizontally, i carryed mine and never a problem


----------



## Armonious (Aug 16, 2010)

Alright, thanks for the input majstor. I'm just trying to avoid some or the horror stories that I have read with the safety valves blowing off during transit.

Does anyone else have some insight into this situation?


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I lay it on it's side on the floor in the back seat area of my truck.


----------



## |GTO| (Oct 9, 2006)

nothing wrong with transporting horizontally as long as the main valve is closed.

the real danger comes from a valve stem getting knocked off or broken.

The reason why it is safer to transport vertically is that under pressure, CO2 is a liquid and inside the tank at the top near the valve stem a "cushion" or buffer zone of warmer gas rests between the liquid CO2 and the valve. constant contact between the supercooled liquid and the valve can cause damage over time.

Best to keep upright, but o.k. horizontally for a short time.

Have you ever seen the caps that get screwed on top of large welding gas cylinders?
to protect the valve


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

I've asked the same question with the guys who filled my CO2 at refill store.

Laying the fully filled CO2 tank on your car floor is okay.


----------



## mrchach (Sep 8, 2010)

no problem with leaving it sideways, just don't open it that way, and make sure that the nipple is protected cause their is alotta pressure in their...


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I transport my co2 tank in a cooler with ice packs and towels to hold it in place/keep it cold, then bungee cords strapped around the lid. A little over the top, but it doesn't hurt- especially with the hot Arizona heat.

But, you should be fine just putting it on the floor or in an ice chest without ice packs, since Ohio is pretty cold.


----------



## Armonious (Aug 16, 2010)

Yep, I think I'll put it in a box with my aquasoil and put an ice pack in there just as an extra precaution. 

I won't have it sitting between my legs or anything. :hihi:. Sorry Azfishkid, I couldn't resist. By the way, has your leg healed up all the way by now? I'd imagine you've got a nice scar from that little incident.


----------



## kh971 (Aug 22, 2010)

Packed in ice? Why? Cylinder tanks are made to take heat, of course up to certain point. I have 6 welding tanks and have for 30+ years.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

AZ had a freak occurrence that had more to do with improper filling than anything else. There is no need to do what he does. I guarantee that in his area, airgas fills tanks, puts them on a big flatbed truck and drives them around--arizona sun, heat and all. 


Besides... you drive with the AC on right.... If anything, cover with a blanket to prevent direct sun--not that there is any reason at all. 

Today, I asked our Oxygen supplier at work if there was any concern transporting a co2 tank horizontally and he said not at all. Though he did recommend you put it in your trunk and secured rather than in passenger compartment--mostly because if you get in an accident you have a rather heavy projectile in your car and they WILL fly around.


----------



## Armonious (Aug 16, 2010)

I know the ice pack isn't necessary, I just like the extra piece of mind afforded by having one in there. It gives me a bit more assurance that it is safe if we stop for 30mins or so to get something to eat. It looks like it will be no higher than 60 on the day I am moving, so there should not be anything to worry about anyway.

The tank will be in its own box, which will be in another box, which will be underneath several other boxes. The thing most likely is not going any where even in the event of a decent speed collision.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I would not put the CO2 cylinder into the trunk, as it is not heated/cooled. In the summer time, it may be dangerous.

In addition, having the CO2 cylinder in the trunk versus inside the cabin will not really make a difference if the valve decides to break off and the tank rockets about. If it is in the trunk, it will still be able to easily go through the car. 

I have heard stories of 50 lb cylinders go through cement walls where I work.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> I would not put the CO2 cylinder into the trunk, as it is not heated/cooled. In the summer time, it may be dangerous.



+1. I use to place mine at the back seat floor and turn car AC to full and drive straight home. When its colder outside, I just open windows.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I know that the precautions that i take are very excessive, but you can't blame me after getting a severe second degree burn from a pressurized co2 cylinder... even though i would have never gotten burned if i had put it in the back instead of between my legs. :hihi:

Incase if anyone is wondering, here's a picture of the burn about a week after the incident (GRAPHIC), and the second photo is one that i just took. Huge scar, but thankfully it healed quite well. It has been almost 9 months since this happened. If anyone is looking into pressurized co2, please don't let this be a factor in your decision making, as i did every possible thing wrong while transporting the tank the first time, and it was an extremely rare occurrence. But i do feel like my experience is worth sharing because pressurized tanks CAN be dangerous if improperly filled/transported.

BURN: http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/7084/photovjc.jpg
SCAR: http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/9215/dsc0917f.jpg


----------



## Armonious (Aug 16, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> I would not put the CO2 cylinder into the trunk, as it is not heated/cooled. In the summer time, it may be dangerous.


It will be in a temperature controlled environment. I'm moving in an SUV, so the cabin and trunk are really one in the same, as the trunk portion is open to the cabin. It will be right next to an AC vent as well.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

i usually transport mine on my back, my 5# tank fits just perfect in my daypack then i can ride my motorcycle, which is my means of transportation 85% of the year even here in denver.


not sure i understand the temp control issue, i see the airgas truck driving around town full of different sizes of tanks just sitting out in the sun all day. it gets hotter than 100 regularly in the summer in downtown denver.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Don't point the emergency relief valve at your face. They are really loud when they blow out, so don't place by ears either. In general, not placing things under high pressure by the head is good advice.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Darkblade48 said:


> I would not put the CO2 cylinder into the trunk, as it is not heated/cooled. In the summer time, it may be dangerous.
> 
> In addition, having the CO2 cylinder in the trunk versus inside the cabin will not really make a difference if the valve decides to break off and the tank rockets about. If it is in the trunk, it will still be able to easily go through the car.
> 
> I have heard stories of 50 lb cylinders go through cement walls where I work.


Again, I will reiterate that this is what was told to me by someone who makes a living transporting gas cylinders. The heat is not an issue in short term transportation. The main issue in your car really is the fact that it is going to become a very heavy and lethal projectile that is thrown into your head. Not the issue of the stem being broken off. 

Securing the tank in the trunk is the safest thing you can do in a car. Securing in the bed of a pickup is safer yet. 

AZ's tank did not fail due to temp or impact. It likely failed due to being overfilled. The potential hazards of transporting a tank in your trunk are seriously outweighed by the hazards of it being in the cabin of your vehicle.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

I keep it vertical behind the passenger seat, move the seat all the way back to make a vice along with the rear seat. Works pretty well.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## born2lovefish (Dec 29, 2006)

I usually take in two 20 lb tanks at a time to get them filled. I lay one horizontally behind each seat in my car. They fit snug and do not roll. I usually head straight home or only stop for a few minutes on the way home with them. 

I am considering upgrading to a 50 lb aluminum tank. Just not sure if that would be "safe" transporting it in my car or how the heck to get it in the car...


----------



## C Campbell (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a 25# tank and they require you have a safety cap on them where I get it filled. I didn't have a cap and the guy ended up giving me one. You may ask and see if you can buy a new/used one next time you fill you tank. I feel a lot safer with the valve well protected.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

wow that burn looks nasty!!! that must have hurt! the scar dont look so bad tho.
i drive a jeep wrangler and its a very bumpy ride, so i keep my tank upright in the back seat seatbelted in so it wont move. i have had the emergency relief valve open on me before, but it was because of a grose over fill, and i was at home and not driving when it happened.


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

I was a union welder for 8 years and have transported every kind of compressed bottle there is. No need to worry about putting a Co2 bottle on its side for a short time and no need to pack with ice or anything like that. Just don't leave it in your trunk for 8 hours in 100 degree heat. Honestly the bottles are designed to hold way more pressure than they do. The only way an accident can really happen is if you break the valve off(which i have seen happen) or you have a faulty pressure release valve or the tech at the welding store is a moron and way overfills your tank.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

bigboij said:


> not sure i understand the temp control issue, i see the airgas truck driving around town full of different sizes of tanks just sitting out in the sun all day. it gets hotter than 100 regularly in the summer in downtown denver.


I agree with this.

I remember talking to an Airgas truck driver the nearest branch in my place. He was carrying filled CO2 tank under the heat of the sun without covering.


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

herns said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> I remember talking to an Airgas truck driver the nearest branch in my place. He was carrying filled CO2 tank under the heat of the sun without covering.



yep we used to have our 50lb bottles of Argon/Co2 on the deck next to our rigs in the sun when it was over 100 outside all day.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I put mine in the bed of my truck, and cargo strap it upright. :biggrin:


----------



## born2lovefish (Dec 29, 2006)

I wonder what the Factor of Safety is for co2 tanks.


----------



## Oreo (May 6, 2008)

Man a lot of you guys are misinformed about how to safely handle & transport your CO2 cylinders. Just throw them in the trunk & forget about it. It's not like you're dealing with 150lb cylinders. Even if your 5-10lb cylinder explodes (it won't) it's not going to exit the trunk of your car and it can't burn you from back there. And you'd have to stick the cylinder in a pizza oven to get it to burst due to over-pressure / temperature. A hot car won't be a problem.

Furthermore, the orientation of the cylinder doesn't matter when the main valve is closed. The liquid CO2 is NOT super-cooled, it's the same temperature as the ambient air. Either way the valve seals are designed to be fully compatible with CO2 in direct contact. The orientation of the cylinder is only important when the valve is open. With the tank upright the liquid CO2 is at the bottom of the tank and gaseous CO2 is delivered through the valve at the top. If you invert the tank you'll get liquid CO2 from the valve somewhat like opening a bottle of soda upside down. Only the liquid CO2 can more easily cause burns and damage regulators, etc as it spectacularly flash-boils at atmospheric pressure.

I'll say it again, just throw them in the trunk & forget about it.


----------



## |GTO| (Oct 9, 2006)

Oreo said:


> Man a lot of you guys are misinformed about how to safely handle & transport your CO2 cylinders. Just throw them in the trunk & forget about it. It's not like you're dealing with 150lb cylinders. Even if your 5-10lb cylinder explodes (it won't) it's not going to exit the trunk of your car and it can't burn you from back there. And you'd have to stick the cylinder in a pizza oven to get it to burst due to over-pressure / temperature. A hot car won't be a problem.
> 
> Furthermore, the orientation of the cylinder doesn't matter when the main valve is closed. The liquid CO2 is NOT super-cooled, it's the same temperature as the ambient air. Either way the valve seals are designed to be fully compatible with CO2 in direct contact. The orientation of the cylinder is only important when the valve is open. With the tank upright the liquid CO2 is at the bottom of the tank and gaseous CO2 is delivered through the valve at the top. If you invert the tank you'll get liquid CO2 from the valve somewhat like opening a bottle of soda upside down. Only the liquid CO2 can more easily cause burns and damage regulators, etc as it spectacularly flash-boils at atmospheric pressure.
> 
> I'll say it again, just throw them in the trunk & forget about it.


If you think that liquid co2 is not stored under pressure below freezing temperature you are sadly misinformed. Also, these cylinders are designed to be handled safely like someone with common sense. It is not smart to just "throw them in the trunk and forget about it." 

Those valve stems are not fail proof and you clearly have not seen a compressed cylinder rupture and instantly fill an area with large amounts of gas displacing the atmosphere before mixing. That occuring in a vehicle is very dangerous. It only takes a split second of distraction to cause an accident. Ruptured cylinders of any size can also cause considerable damage and injury/death.

It is always best to air on the side of caution. 

You, sir, should get informed.


----------



## kh971 (Aug 22, 2010)

supermoto said:


> I was a union welder for 8 years and have transported every kind of compressed bottle there is. No need to worry about putting a Co2 bottle on its side for a short time and no need to pack with ice or anything like that. Just don't leave it in your trunk for 8 hours in 100 degree heat. Honestly the bottles are designed to hold way more pressure than they do. The only way an accident can really happen is if you break the valve off(which i have seen happen) or you have a faulty pressure release valve or the tech at the welding store is a moron and way overfills your tank.


I agree 100%. I also have welded for 30 years and have handled and transported many tanks. Tanks have a safety factor built into their specifications, in case slight overfilling occurs or extreme heat prevails. Tank manufacturers do not want to be sued by people slightly overfilling the tanks. I have never seen a tank explode nor have I seen one pop off. I have seen temperatures in my shop in the 100+ and laying on the side does not affect the bottle at all.


----------



## |GTO| (Oct 9, 2006)

kh971 said:


> I agree 100%. I also have welded for 30 years and have handled and transported many tanks. Tanks have a safety factor built into their specifications, in case slight overfilling occurs or extreme heat prevails. Tank manufacturers do not want to be sued by people slightly overfilling the tanks. I have never seen a tank explode nor have I seen one pop off. I have seen temperatures in my shop in the 100+ and laying on the side does not affect the bottle at all.


nothing wrong with being safe though :icon_smil

The chances of a bad accident are small, but why chance it I say, especially during transport.


----------

